# Venting my rage!!



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Dear 95% of the people in worcester.

This is a malamute;









and this is a husky (and some uggly begger);









Note, there is a difference, not every "snow dog" you see is a bloody husky. No, malamutes dont have blue eyes, and yes they really are 2 separate breeds. They are both members of the "14 ancient dog breeds", but alaska and siberia are separated by the bering straight, which is a bloody big expance of water. It is like saying all welsh people are irish cos they're fairly close together.

ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Yes, I know not everyone knows the differnce, and no, I dont know everything about every breed of dog, just after 2 years of having strangers wander past saying "awwww, look at the husky" I've finally had enough.


Thank you!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

they both look the same to me :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Oh come on thats not a rant!!!

Seriously i know my dogs and even i have trouble with all the different colour varieties it can be really hard to tell. 

HOWEVER - saying that i recall one woman calling my 3 year old rottie a doberman which made me laugh.

Marina


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Does that feel better! :lol2:

By the way, cute wolfies :whistling2:

Jo


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

cos your average person on the street is really going to know the difference.......hardly rant worthy:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## treacle82 (Aug 1, 2008)

there both cuties!! my OH would love either :2thumb:


----------



## timberwolf (Oct 26, 2007)

yeah, blooming hairy beggar, and the dogs.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Try having a Northern Inuit who clearly looks like a wolf, a good 12 inches higher than your ave Husky be called a sibe! lol
I always respond with, 'Have you ever seen a real life Husky?'


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

SiUK said:


> cos your average person on the street is really going to know the difference.......hardly rant worthy:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 I feel after suppressiing wanting to scream "it's not a f*****g husky" at the top of my lungs for so long, i was rather restrained with my rant....
I know not everyone will know the difference, it just bugs the hell out of me.


----------



## timberwolf (Oct 26, 2007)

Rain said:


> I feel after suppressiing wanting to scream "it's not a f*****g husky" at the top of my lungs for so long, i was rather restrained with my rant....
> I know not everyone will know the difference, it just bugs the hell out of me.


 Have you had a bad day hun?


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

As a Malamute owner I understand ..... what is even worse is when you are walking with 5 Malamutes and a BORDER TERRIER and more than one person asks is the terrier THEIR PUPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I still call old english sheep dogs dulux dogs! To the owners faces i wonder how many of them go home and scream because of people like me 

Marina


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

timberwolf said:


> Have you had a bad day hun?


 could have been better


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

its rain's rant, leave him be.........carry on ranting tom:whistling2:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

JulieNoob said:


> As a Malamute owner I understand ..... what is even worse is when you are walking with 5 Malamutes and a BORDER TERRIER and more than one person asks is the terrier THEIR PUPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I used to get that when we walked wiz (b & w JRT) with our allie/ rottie cross :lol2:

Rain, I know everything about dogs, they are both Spaniels so there :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

oh, and this weekends biggest gripe. 
there's gaia in the middle of town, waiting with me outside a shop, being fussed and loved by 2 young (maybe 3-4 year old) kids, when some woman comes over and says "is he going to bite?".

Now;
Point 1 - it's a dog, on its back, clearly showing the lack of balls, and thus, NOT a "he".
Point 2 - do you think I'd let young children pet her, or whats more, do you think I'd bring an agressive dog into town with me!?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

what if you have a fat malamute?.... does that make it a husky malamute?:whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

i think someones got PMT :whistling2:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Rain said:


> Now;
> Point 1 - it's a dog, on its back, clearly showing the lack of balls, and thus, NOT a "he".
> Point 2 - do you think I'd let young children pet her, or whats more, do you think I'd bring an agressive dog into town with me!?


Awww but in todays responcible society lack off balls does not mean female. Lack of penis does!!!

Response to point 2; perhaps concerened parent should have asked before letting two young children charge over to stroke strange dog!! Instead of after its "theoretically" got arm in mouth!!

Marina


----------



## Tricky&TheFox (Nov 30, 2008)

can see the difference there but i doubt i'd be able to tell walking down the road... :blush:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

both breeds are awesome dogs... they really show the wolf in them.:no1:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

i still think they look like spaniels :whistling2:


----------



## zoeu (Apr 8, 2008)

If I'm not 100% on a breed I tend to say what a gorgeous dog so I don't irritate people!! So many people make daft comments and ask stupid questions about my parents lurcher and greyhounds I'm wary of becoming an idiot :lol2:

Silliest one ever though was a little girl who said to her mum "ooh mummy look at that zebra!!" she was referring to a brindle whippet x :lol2:


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

haha! i know how you feel, people used to call my harlequin great dane a dalmation!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Rain I get annoyed when people call my 2 Cavalier King Charles Spaniels .............King Charles Cavalier Spaniels or my German Shepherd an Alsation or even worse a Guard dog.So when they ask me are they that breed I say No just to see the look of puzzlement on their faces


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> Try having a Northern Inuit who clearly looks like a wolf, a good 12 inches higher than your ave Husky be called a sibe! lol
> I always respond with, 'Have you ever seen a real life Husky?'


 
i always get asked if Wils is a white alsation....


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> Awww but in todays responcible society lack off balls does not mean female. Lack of penis does!!!
> 
> Response to point 2; perhaps concerened parent should have asked before letting two young children charge over to stroke strange dog!! Instead of after its "theoretically" got arm in mouth!!
> 
> Marina


Just to clear things up, it wasnt the parent who came to ask if she was vicious whilst her kids petted her. She had already come over, told her kids to say back, asked if it was ok, and was constantly watching like she should have. The person who asked if she was vicious was someone else, who just wandered over to ask that, then left...

Gaia and her sister Sky have been taken into town since they were 12 weeks old, they've been around children many a time, and have never been less than perfect, which is why I take them into town, they like the walk and the fuss, and it often gives people a nice chance to "play" with an unusual dog. I think I have enough common sense to not take a animal I'd expect to turn on anyone into a public setting.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

timberwolf said:


> yeah, blooming hairy beggar, and the dogs.


:lol2: 



Pimperella said:


> Try having a Northern Inuit who clearly looks like a wolf, a good 12 inches higher than your ave Husky be called a sibe! lol
> I always respond with, 'Have you ever seen a real life Husky?'


When we had our Utonagan you couldnt walk 2 feet without someone asking what it was or calling her a husky. In the end we got bored of explaining in great detail how the breed originated so we used to just say she was a husky half the time. Then if someone asked is she a husky we just said yes.



JulieNoob said:


> As a Malamute owner I understand ..... what is even worse is when you are walking with 5 Malamutes and a BORDER TERRIER and more than one person asks is the terrier THEIR PUPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:lol2::lol2:WTF? :lol2:



HABU said:


> what if you have a fat malamute?.... does that make it a husky malamute?:whistling2:


HABU!!!!!!!!!! WHERE THE EFFIN HELL HAVE YOU BEEN???!!!

I sincerely hope you have read the outcome of 'your' thread... we really thought you had been eaten by that bear you know :whistling2:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/174951-habu-grumpys-stories-critters.html


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

They are both a stunning breed, but I personally prefer the malamutes, I want one in a few years when I have my own place stunning animals:flrt:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

lol and one of my mates said I was being 'Over Perdantic' at the fact that the sled dogs with Hammond on the Morrisons advert are 2 very different breeds let alone colours lol being the ones in the artic being true Artic sled dogs and the ones outside the supermarket being Sibes. Again totaly differnt type but then they used different colours. I noticed it the first time I saw the advert.
Or on cats and dogs when the beagle pup is playing in the garden and they are all calling him boy that it dosen't have a penis lol


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> lol and one of my mates said I was being 'Over Perdantic' at the fact that the sled dogs with Hammond on the Morrisons advert are 2 very different breeds let alone colours lol being the ones in the artic being true Artic sled dogs and the ones outside the supermarket being Sibes.l


Some of the ones outside the shop are Mals - mainly Sibes and two Mallies - they belong to my friend - so a total mismash of sled dogs


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

daikenkai said:


> haha! i know how you feel, people used to call my harlequin great dane a dalmation!


 
SNAP.........usualy with the added comment of "OMG aint your Dalmation HUGE!" :bash::bash::bash:

hes huge because hes a GREAT DANE :devil::devil::devil:

Tom, just walk the skunks with you & the dogs so you get all the odd comments over & done with in one go :whistling2:

Or, get T-shirts made with "I am a (add appropriate species) not a fooking (add another appropriate species)" :lol2:


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

carlycharlie said:


> SNAP.........usualy with the added comment of "OMG aint your Dalmation HUGE!" :bash::bash::bash:
> 
> hes huge because hes a GREAT DANE :devil::devil::devil:
> 
> ...


lol yeah, suppose youve heard "got a saddle for that thing?" or "thats not a dog its a horse!" so many times you want to punch the next person that says it. :lol2:


----------



## cs3ae (Aug 24, 2008)

If it makes you feel any better someone thought my skunk was a cat the other day.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

cs3ae said:


> If it makes you feel any better someone thought my skunk was a cat the other day.


I doubt it... someone called his skunk a *monkey!:no1::no1:* :lol2::lol2::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## cs3ae (Aug 24, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> I doubt it... someone called his skunk a *monkey!:no1::no1:* :lol2::lol2::notworthy::notworthy:


 :lol2::lol2:Oh thats funny


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

> lol yeah, suppose youve heard "got a saddle for that thing?" or "thats not a dog its a horse!" so many times you want to punch the next person that says it. :lol2:


Oh for sure.......although most people run when they see him bounding towards him :lol2::lol2:




> If it makes you feel any better someone thought my skunk was a cat the other day.


I think Tom & Kat have also had similar issues when out with Punk in public :whistling2: and I know I always get strange looks when at the vets - best prepare myself then as I am back at vets with Goli this Wednesday :whistling2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> I doubt it... someone called his skunk a *monkey!:no1::no1:* :lol2::lol2::notworthy::notworthy:


i've been called a gentleman before!..... i always have to correct folks!:lol2:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

JulieNoob said:


> Some of the ones outside the shop are Mals - mainly Sibes and two Mallies - they belong to my friend - so a total mismash of sled dogs


 
It was the black and white one sat up that I noticed straight off lol That one being a Sibe. But not one of the ones in the artic part were either Sibe or Mal lol

But cool that you know whos they ares lol £250 to £350 each for the shoot? lol


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

Here is their website The Pack


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

OMG Tom you have a husky i thought they were all mals :whistling2::devil::lol2::lol2::lol2:


or was that all huskie :bash::lol2:


----------



## littleminx (Nov 20, 2008)

I get it all the time but I get "is that a wolf"


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

a lovely lil old lady stopped me when i had my red an white girl at the vets for a check and asked me 

" Is it ok to keep foxes as pets being as you have one "

:whistling2::whistling2: 


I just said no love she is a dog she looks like a fox though dont she 


(i can be nice sometimes:Na_Na_Na_Na


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Marinam2 said:


> Oh come on thats not a rant!!!
> 
> Seriously i know my dogs and even i have trouble with all the different colour varieties it can be really hard to tell.
> 
> ...


 Well....it's black and tan. It could have been a very fat Dobermann:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Well....it's black and tan. It could have been a very fat Dobermann:lol2:


 
LOL fenny i laughed so much i got cramp in my hip then :lol2::lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL fenny i laughed so much i got cramp in my hip then :lol2::lol2:


 Soz mate:blush:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Soz mate:blush:


 
Its okies lol 

is it me or is there something in the air today:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Its okies lol
> 
> is it me or is there something in the air today:whistling2::lol2:


<sniffs>
Yup definately summat in the air. <looks over to the cat stinky box>
ahhh that's what it is. Frodo Baggins has had a dump. I ain't surprised you can smell it up there either. Cos it don't half whiff.I wonder what he ate to produce that one cos I swear the air around the stinky box has a green creeping mist over it.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> <sniffs>
> Yup definately summat in the air. <looks over to the cat stinky box>
> ahhh that's what it is. Frodo Baggins has had a dump. I ain't surprised you can smell it up there either. Cos it don't half whiff.I wonder what he ate to produce that one cos I swear the air around the stinky box has a green creeping mist over it.


 
LOL hmmm so thats what it is loverly shame they cant bag their poop themselves hey :lol2:

thats the only thing i dont miss about cats.............litter trays :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:lol2: and theres me checking my cats stink boxes


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: and theres me checking my cats stink boxes



Hehe, yeah sorry, twas Frodo's doing. I think he heard me say I'd like a skunk so he's practicing being one.If he thinks he's sleeping on my bed with his bum in my face tonight, he has another think coming.


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

Took the skunk to my mate's and we stopped off to pop into Primark. She thought it would be a bad idea to leave him in the car, so we took him into Primark in the cat box.

A middle aged woman stopped and said, very knowledgably "oooh, what a lovely badger"


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

The skunks I've given up explaining to people what they are....
So far they have been called;
Ferrets
Cats
Mokeys (twice, by two totally different people!)
and the best one
"a dog with its legs cut off" WTF!!!!

I have a t-shirt for the malamutes saying "this is not a husky", and still no one notices.

Oh, and final peeve. When someone comes over to pet one of our dogs in town, never says a word to me, never even makes bloody eye contact, just "awww cute doggy" -=wanders off=-


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

not enough swear words for a proper rant either:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

zoeu said:


> Silliest one ever though was a little girl who said to her mum "ooh mummy look at that zebra!!" she was referring to a brindle whippet x :lol2:


thats just brilliant :lol2: gotta love kids of that fact alone - so made me chuckle!!


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

MrsP said:


> A middle aged woman stopped and said, very knowledgably "oooh, what a lovely badger"


and thats the 2nd most brilliant comment 
:lol2:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Rain said:


> I have a t-shirt for the malamutes saying "this is not a husky", and still no one notices.


OK best move to the next level = SANDWICH BOARDS & loud hailer :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

MrsP said:


> Took the skunk to my mate's and we stopped off to pop into Primark. She thought it would be a bad idea to leave him in the car, so we took him into Primark in the cat box.
> 
> A middle aged woman stopped and said, very knowledgably "oooh, what a lovely badger"


BAHA, You should have so walked him in!


----------



## Exotica (Sep 26, 2008)

stop taunting me with ur black and white husky :lol2:


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Exotica said:


> stop taunting me with ur black and white husky :lol2:


You can have her, she's in the "I'm 6 months old, forgotten all the commands you taught me, and I'm gonna go pee on your bedroom carpet now" stage. lol.
Though to be fair, she is soooo smart, she tricked Gaia into letting her up on the sofa by bringing her her fave toy, dropping it infront of Gaia, and then legging it to the sofa when she wasnt looking....


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Rain said:


> You can have her, she's in the "I'm 6 months old, forgotten all the commands you taught me, and I'm gonna go pee on your bedroom carpet now" stage. lol.
> Though to be fair, she is soooo smart, she tricked Gaia into letting her up on the sofa by bringing her her fave toy, dropping it infront of Gaia, and then legging it to the sofa when she wasnt looking....


 
LOOOOOOOL i love that age i had 2 huskies go through that at the same time :no1::bash::bash::bash::bash::lol2::lol2:


yeps am glutten for punishment haha


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Vent all you want, i dont have a clue on the difference so im just as naiva as those who call them huskies!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> Vent all you want, i dont have a clue on the difference so im just as naiva as those who call them huskies!


 
LOL wait till you meet mine..............i will try an point the differences out..............but its hard to tell with the pup as she is that badly bred she dont look like either a husky or mal 


but you can see definate differences in marni an nanook lol


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Pimperella said:


> lol and one of my mates said I was being 'Over Perdantic' at the fact that the sled dogs with Hammond on the Morrisons advert are 2 very different breeds let alone colours lol being the ones in the artic being true Artic sled dogs


I'm almost certain at least two of them in "the arctic" are actually Akitas.



Rain said:


> The skunks I've given up explaining to people what they are....


Norwegian snowkitties.



> Oh, and final peeve. When someone comes over to pet one of our dogs in town, never says a word to me, never even makes bloody eye contact, just "awww cute doggy" -=wanders off=-


Sorry, I'm guilty of that. I also know the people who walk dogs on the field behind our house by their dogs' names ("Zack's owner, Inca's owner, those people with the two well-trained red Border Collies...") and not by their actual names.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> I'm almost certain at least two of them in "the arctic" are actually Akitas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> I think they are actually canadian snow dogs not akitas will have to watch the advert again


YouTube - morrisons - Christmas 2008 advert, (Price Crunch uploading soon)

The dog on the right at the rear of the group (the left-hand wheel dog?) visible at 6-7 seconds looks like a biscuit/fawn and white Akita to me.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> YouTube - morrisons - Christmas 2008 advert, (Price Crunch uploading soon)
> 
> The dog on the right at the rear of the group (the left-hand wheel dog?) visible at 6-7 seconds looks like a biscuit/fawn and white Akita to me.


If it is the same dog in the line up, at 36 seconds it looks like a chow chow X :lol2:


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> LOOOOOOOL i love that age i had 2 huskies go through that at the same time :no1::bash::bash::bash::bash::lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> yeps am glutten for punishment haha


 yeah, we went through it with the two mals at the same time.

Never again will I have sisters, not because they have been a problem cos they are related, but because 2 at exactly the same age makes training, in any sense of the word, a nightmare.


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

The actual working dogs look to be Canadian Eskimo dogs (possibly some Greenlanders too - but in most countries CED and Greenland dogs are the same anyway) since they are obviously working dogs - they could be mixed breeds - most actual dogs that WORK in countries with decent snow LOL are mixed breeds.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

JulieNoob said:


> The actual working dogs look to be Canadian Eskimo dogs (possibly some Greenlanders too - but in most countries CED and Greenland dogs are the same anyway) since they are obviously working dogs - they could be mixed breeds - most actual dogs that WORK in countries with decent snow LOL are mixed breeds.


Yes and don't working dogs still actually mate with wild wolves from time to time?


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL wait till you meet mine..............i will try an point the differences out..............but its hard to tell with the pup as she is that badly bred she dont look like either a husky or mal
> 
> 
> but you can see definate differences in marni an nanook lol


WHEN! I see yours! Ill be in erm... Husky/mal heaven! not just Huskyheaven!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL i may let them all jump on ya haha then stand an laff :lol2::lol2::lol2:


Ditta and cat know what its like to be jumped on by my nutty lot :lol2::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL i may let them all jump on ya haha then stand an laff :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> Ditta and cat know what its like to be jumped on by my nutty lot :lol2::lol2:


 
:lol2::lol2:I would actually just piss myself laughing!!:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> :lol2::lol2:I would actually just piss myself laughing!!:lol2::lol2:


 
yups an smell of dogs :lol2::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

I dont mind, im wierd like that, Like the smell of ferrets, billy goat and dog! Need to find out about skunks so get a test tube out and shout BOO!


----------



## Shelley66 (Feb 19, 2007)

We have the same trouble when we are out with our Newfoundlands. People often say they have never seen a Pyrenean or a St.Bernard that colour before, when we reply that is because it isn't a Pyrenean or a St.Bernard it's a Newfoundland they look at us like we are stupid!!

Once when one of our Newfs was about 4 1/2 months old a woman came over and had a right go at me for allowing my spaniel to get so fat! Oh and then there are the clever d**ks who go "Agghh its a bear!" Hmmm when you have owned the breed for 12+ year it really gets boring!


----------

